# Criminals and the Guns They Carry.............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Criminals and the Guns They Carry | Buckeye Firearms Association


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Great read and good info Cait. Thanks for the post.
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good, useful information.
Good find!
Thanks!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Appreciate the link, 

How would this information help. 

I would never assume my armed attacker was under gunned, had faulty or inferior ammo.

I think the article might be misleading .


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Appreciate the link,
> 
> How would this information help.
> 
> ...


I think the article is useful but I do agree with your sentence I bolded. One should never underestimate a potential adversary, nor should one discard any information which could give one an advantage should an extreme encounter ensue.

Assuming a threat is better equipped and prepared than you can give you a valuable edge.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting article... I may do a study like this myself. I know must of our guns we take off suspects are in horrible shape (rusty & dirty), usually cheap autos in .25, .380 or 9mm. Most only have a few rounds in them and ammo is mostly old, mismatched brands/types. A lot of em' I would never dream of test firing for fear of a catastrophic failure. The revolvers we see are even worse... most are antique junk that stopped being useful long ago.

Agree with SB & Pic that one should never count on this to be the case... not when your life is on the line.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I always like having good intel; however, it is never good to underestimate your opponent. Always train to beat your own best efforts. Work on the little things, and give a little extra. If you do that, you can expect to play a little over your head, and if the other guy isn't on par, you can beat him even if he is more talented than you. Just food for thought.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't believe any statistic that I did not counterfitted on my own. Really criminals coming from Mars and have no Idea about firearms. They don't go to gun-shows to buy weapons and they don't buy from the internet and local gun traders. Tight?.
I don't know where the report comes from, may be from California where no one ever had seen a gun and a criminal can count on, flashing a gun brings everyone to a heart attack. I doubt that in Texas a criminal would go into a gas station and flashing a broken or unloaded gun. Criminals are often stupid bad not that stupid to commit suicide by gas station clerk. 

So I don't really belief that story. Must be a liberal that explains why we don't really need a protective gun around. Right?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I don't believe any statistic that I did not counterfitted on my own. Really criminals coming from Mars and have no Idea about firearms. They don't go to gun-shows to buy weapons and they don't buy from the internet and local gun traders. Tight?.
> I don't know where the report comes from, may be from California where no one ever had seen a gun and a criminal can count on, flashing a gun brings everyone to a heart attack. I doubt that in Texas a criminal would go into a gas station and flashing a broken or unloaded gun. Criminals are often stupid bad not that stupid to commit suicide by gas station clerk.
> 
> So I don't really belief that story. Must be a liberal that explains why we don't really need a protective gun around. Right?


PT, If you didn't read the story, the author is a policeman. He said that this was not a scientific study, and that it only covered a sampling of 85 or so guns that were involved in shootings. YMMV
GW


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Interesting read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've done a good share of relieving criminals of their firearms. I can't recall too many that I would have liked to have had for myself.

Most were out-right pieces of junk that I wouldn't shoot on a bet.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I've done a good share of relieving criminals of their firearms. I can't recall too many that I would have liked to have had for myself.
> 
> Most were out-right pieces of junk that I wouldn't shoot on a bet.


Yup Me too


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Can we imply from the 'statistics' that bad guys prefer Ruger?


(or just a lot more get stolen and end up in the hands of bad guys?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I've done a good share of relieving criminals of their firearms. I can't recall too many that I would have liked to have had for myself.
> 
> Most were out-right pieces of junk that I wouldn't shoot on a bet.


Yeah, but criminals do shoot a heck of a lot of people with whatever guns they can get their hands on. Most are criminals shooting other criminals, from what I have been made to understand. Wonder what the numbers are of criminals shooting non-criminals in cases where the victims had no means of defense.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Can we imply from the 'statistics' that bad guys prefer Ruger?
> 
> (or just a lot more get stolen and end up in the hands of bad guys?


Jennings, Davis, Bryco and Hi-Point come to mind as the most common. Lots of S. American and Spanish manufactured off-shoots as well.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Can we imply from the 'statistics' that bad guys prefer Ruger?
> 
> (or just a lot more get stolen and end up in the hands of bad guys?


Not a Sig Sauer on the list... Makes me proud!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Goldwing
> If you didn't read the story, the author is a policeman. He said that this was not a scientific study, and that it only covered a sampling of 85 or so guns that were involved in shootings.


I did read the story and yes I know there is a policeman that wrote that.
But anyway. I just don't believe that criminals are more stupid than the rest of us. They have internet access, they read gun reviews and they know exactly what they want and even why.



> Criminals and the Guns They Carry | Buckeye Firearms Association
> Now include the four guns that weren't fully loaded and the 17 with extremely limited function (no magazines, malfunctioned within 1st 3 rounds, etc.) and take a look at the results. In total, 66% of the guns we took from criminals were unable to be fired or could be fired for fewer than three rounds before being empty or experiencing a malfunction!


I just don't believe that story that actually 66% of criminals commit suicide. No way.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sometimes stupid trumps survival.
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't be too surprised at what criminals do, or don't do. Just when I thought I had seen or heard it all before, some yahoo would come along and do something that I'd have to add to my list. 

The vast majority of criminals are not all that firearms savvy. They know that they may need one, so they get one that is cheap and easily available, as in stolen. Caliber doesn't play all that much importance. If they do come across one that is good shape and of high quality, chances are, they will sell it. 

As far as criminal intelligence goes, they do leave a lot to be desired. For that, I was always thankful. I'm not saying that some aren't intelligent, it's just that most aren't. If they are of sufficient intelligence, they tend to lean towards white collar crime. That's a whole other issue and topic.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

interesting read but does not change the rules of life.
1- some one pointing a gun at me intends to shoot me.
2- my priority is to stop them by what ever needs to be done.
The who, the what they are carrying, if they were mistreated some time in their life, if they have a low I.Q. drunk, stoned or sober does not matter.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

PT111Pro said:


> I did read the story and yes I know there is a policeman that wrote that.
> But anyway. I just don't believe that criminals are more stupid than the rest of us. They have internet access, they read gun reviews and they know exactly what they want and even why.
> 
> I just don't believe that story that actually 66% of criminals commit suicide. No way.


You give criminals too much credit... most are pretty lazy and dumb.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank God! :smt038


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, I just don't have so much contact to criminals. But I just thought criminals live between us. So they not more or less intelligent than the rest of what I see. 
But if you look at it from this side....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> Well, I just don't have so much contact to criminals. But I just thought criminals live between us. So they not more or less intelligent than the rest of what I see.
> But if you look at it from this side....


Okay, so I'm having a little trouble understanding what you said or meant.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> Not a Sig Sauer on the list... Makes me proud!


Too pricey


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

However.
I am top prepared because I can't and don't count on it that the criminal or criminals that attack me or break in my home are under powered, have the wrong bullets in the gun, have a broken gun or don't understand how to handle the gun. For me a attacker or robber of any kind is smarter than I, better equipped than I and they outnumber me. That is what I am prepared for regardless what someones statistic want to suggest to me.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> Criminals and the Guns They Carry


Interesting but no precise data will ever exist !
Why ?
Because at any given crime with a gun it's generally what they have on hand that they either stole or bought illegally.
But more are stolen than bought illegally. You may see a cheap High Point to a Kimber. 
Now when we get to killings with a gun, the interesting thing then becomes what caliber. Or as one long working coroner describe it, what caliber does the most damage and in their view ended their lives and without that so called great shot placement being so crucial.

I personally don't pay much attention to all this sort of data, what I'm more concern about is who and what is on the other side of that gun trying to rob me or do great bodily harm. Who should I fear more that 17 year old with a gun or the life long criminal with a gun. 
So in those scenarios I categorize it as I should fear while out in public that 17 year old and at home that career criminal.

At 17 you are not really thinking about all the consequences if you pull that trigger and therefore have no hesitation to do it.
I for one hope I never have to pull that trigger myself, but even more so, I hope if I ever do I will 'have the will' to do it. Only real difference is at 17 they can bury that feeling like it was nothing, it just might bother me. (but I hope not)


----------



## Ohsheepdog (Feb 7, 2014)

The recovered handguns in my career were originally stolen. Many of the criminals that had them admitted they were taken during burglaries or were stolen "truck" guns that ignorant owners left in their vehicles. Very few were purchased from other criminals. 

When I've taken reports, the owners of firearms that were stolen rarely had the serial numbers for their guns. As a result, the guns that were recovered rarely were entered as stolen, so we couldn't charge the criminal with possession of a stolen weapon. Thankfully, most of them are convicted felons, so we charge them with Weapons Under Disability. 

The last two guns I recovered were on traffic stops with convicted felons.
One was an FEG that shot the Makarov round. The Aryan Nation president that had it was trying to load 9x19 round into it as I stopped the vehicle. Obviously the 9mm round jammed in the chamber so he threw it out the window. He admitted to me later he would have shot me if he could've loaded it.

The other was on an OVI stop. He had a loaded 22 caliber North American Arms derringer in his jeans change pocket just like the one that killed Trooper Coates. He said his friend "left" it in his truck recently and wasn't going to do anything with it. But we stopped him right in front of his ex wife's house and he repeatedly told me later he wished she was dead. You do the math...


----------

